# Brake problem



## chuckykruger (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm working on a Audi A6 and have a code 02443 Control head sporadic. Don't know what it is, can anyone help ?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/02443


----------

